# Ruby's Fish Camp



## saltfisher1

Anyone ever put in at the launch here and do any good?...I heard there are some nice cats in the river here.


----------



## biminitwist

Never launched out of there. Stopped in to check it out and you can easily launch my pirogue, but the ramp is STEEP if you are using a trailor. Have a good rig and plan for getting back up the ramp if it's wet. $4.00 to launch and the water is very deep right away.

Also, the crowd at the bar is, well, uh,how do I put this? Bong-friendly and dentally challenged is an apt description. I believe it's where old Flower Children and prison inmates go to die. Although they were friendly to me after they figured out I wasn't The Man.

Other than that, the river looks good there. And yep, it has some big fish. I've got friends who fish and live in that area. They say parts of the river are loaded with them, but they do get some fishing pressure.

BT


----------



## saltfisher1

"Bong-friendly and dentally challenged is an apt description"

LMAO!...I had thought about launching there with friends but never knew if the vehicles would be safe sitting there.


----------



## diesel84

> *saltfisher1 (7/3/2009)*"Bong-friendly and dentally challenged is an apt description"
> 
> your right there, i live in seminole and stop in there from time to time, we walked in the bar one time and the bartender was sitting behind "no teeth bufard" in just her 1976 stained yellow playtex bra, giving him a back rub, another time we went there we got kicked out of the bar by the owner for drinking his last budweiser.
> 
> if you want to fish that river i would put in at the place across from the wiegh station on nine mile, it is a little clay road to the ramp and it will get you a lot further up the river where some of the better fishing is at.


----------



## saltfisher1

Arethere a couple of places in Seminole to launch a boat?....Browns landing and over by the Fire Dept on Lost River Rd....I've been in this area but its been awhile.


----------



## CatHunter

I fish that river all the time, i put in across from the weight station, i am gonna tell u this i love catfish, that's just my thing is what i do, and if your gonna hunt them perdido river cats be prepare for long waits and few bites, many snags, and gar attacks, the best baits to use i have found is river minnows u can catch them with a small pole while your waiting on the catfish bites, u find them around any of the log jams, and all ways fish in front of the log jams not behind them u want your bait to kinda drift under it wile cat fishing, and for some strange reason i seem too catch alot more in the daytime then at night here are a few perdido river pics








17lb channel cat, he was a real brawler trying to pull him out of the log jam look at the scrapes on him from the logs, gotta love that power pro








8lb channel cat we got on a long night of many smalls and one keeper








10lb channel cat another from perdido river and another long night of few bites with not many keepers








here is a little day time flathead i hear ther are many flatheads in the river, at rubys there is a picture of a 76 pounder some guy cought on a trout line..








this is about the average cat in the river


----------



## CatHunter

u can allso look foward to some of these guys 








this guy was prolly around 50lbs or so and just as mad as he could be..








here are two small white catfish we cought one mourning and a flounder way up the river


----------



## saltfisher1

Nice fishing pics there....Do you ever fish where the rivers come together in that big swirl?


----------



## CatHunter

are u talking about where sticks river meats perdido


----------



## saltfisher1

Yep.....I've been in that area one time by boat with a fellow with the last name Brown...I was a kid when he took us on a tour of the rivers from the bay all the way up as far as a 22 ft boat can go.


----------



## CatHunter

they bite a bit better further up the river way past rubys


----------



## saltfisher1

I've heard of folks catching striper way up there?


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I'de put in onthe management land not sure exactly how to get there but the launch isn't bad and I have'nt seen too many people there, and the man stops by pretty regular. I love fishin perdido my favorite river to bass fish other than' all the log jams.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

All of these cats were caught south of rubys on Perdido River...


----------



## saltfisher1

Nice cats...What did you use for bait?


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *saltfisher1 (7/12/2009)*Nice cats...What did you use for bait?


Shrimp


----------



## saltfisher1

You ever tried live or cut bream for bait?...I hear thats the way to get the big ones.


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *saltfisher1 (7/12/2009)*You ever tried live or cut bream for bait?...I hear thats the way to get the big ones.


The biggest one in the pic was caught on a bream...The rest fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## saltfisher1

i fished over in Texas at Sam Rayburn with some folks and all they used was catfish charley...All we caught was small channels on that stuff...recently I have talked with a different guy from that area that says bream are the key to bigguns...He has pics and video to prove it...The next time i get to a good catfishing hole i'll be using bream

Are there any bluecats in Perdido or styx?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

my roomate and i fished it for about 5hrs at night about 2 weeks ago and caught 0.. we fished south of Ruby's. im a newbie to river catfishing so i dont feel that bad. i used live bream on bush hooks... if anyone has a good set up for bush hooks, let me know.. type of line, length of line, type of hook, how its rigged, ect??.....


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/13/2009)*my roomate and i fished it for about 5hrs at night about 2 weeks ago and caught 0.. we fished south of Ruby's. im a newbie to river catfishing so i dont feel that bad. i used live bream on bush hooks... if anyone has a good set up for bush hooks, let me know.. type of line, length of line, type of hook, how its rigged, ect??.....


We make ours up with mason string. Use circle hooks,a swivel is a must to keep them from twisting the line into a tight knot. Each bush hook is about 6-8 ft long. We use clothes pins with reflective tape to mark the locations. Makes um real easy to find at night with a spot light. If your going to fish with live bream make sure bush hook is hanging from a green limb. I no this from experience. Live bream on a dead brach equals limb and all gone when you go back to check them. Also I have tried every catfish bait out there and for Perdido River fresh dead shrimp is the best bait other than live bream. Check the rules. I believe it is elegal to fish with live bait on the Florida side of the river. Also when you hang your bush hook make sure it has enough clearance from sunken ubstructions or they will be all tangled up. Last but not least. Have a sharp knife within reach while fooling with bush hooks.If the boat drifts on you while holding line in hand you can get a hook in your hand real easy and will want to cut the line asap.


----------



## saltfisher1

All this catfish talk makes me want to campout on a sandbar all weekend with 5 or 6 rods baited all day and night...i say that then look at the temp outside and change my mind...lol.


----------



## Slip Knot

[/quote]Have a sharp knife within reach while fooling with bush hooks.If the boat drifts on you while holding line in hand you can get a hook in your hand real easy and will want to cut the line asap.[/quote]

This is a very good point and valuable advice anytime your bush hook fishing in swift water.


----------

